# How do I know if I'm able to accept tips?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have 2 different accounts, and not sure if the account I'm driving under accepts tips. Would I find this info in "settings"? Thanks


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Go to your accounts, the one that says 'Online' definitely does not get tipped.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Why do you have two different accounts?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Why do you have two different accounts?


I'm almost sure it's not possible to have 2 accounts.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber and Uber Eats

license plate state
license plate++ state


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

1 account, multi-platform (ie. pool/X, Select)?


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

If you put your hand out and a pax puts cash in it, you can accept tips. 

The more important question is - will pax actually give you tips? THAT answer you may not like.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I meant is my profile set up for tipping


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

If you opted IN to accept in-app tipping, then ALL profiles under your single account will be active to accept tips.

If you're wondering why you haven't received any in-app tips, don't worry. A lot of pax don't tip, as it was customary in the origins of Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have 2 different accounts, and not sure if the account I'm driving under accepts tips. Would I find this info in "settings"? Thanks


I emailed uber to make sure. But you can also offer a pax $1 to give you $1 tip in the app. If it won't let them then you'll know.

I recently tried ubereats since I had a coupon code. I tipped cash but went online to check the tipping in app. It told me he wasn't opted in.

Two accounts? How?


----------

